# 1-op-1-uitingen



## Matron

Hi there - any ideas for this phrase in the context of advertising? 1-on-1 expression doesn't seem right
many Thanks...

Context: 
_Het vereiste van systematische aanprijzing dient om te vermijden dat alle zogenaamde *1-op-1-uitingen* zoals bijvoorbeeld individuele verkoopgesprekken onder de definitie van reclame vallen.
Een *1-op-1- uiting *kan als reclame worden aangemerkt, als vast staat dat er sprake is geweest van een standaard, niet uitsluitend op de individuele ontvanger toegespitste inhoud. _


----------



## eno2

Face to face? Head to head? You should know better than I do...

Bab.la geeft wel one to one.
 The goal was to have a *one*-*to*-*one* ratio connection    with every one of these students.(my correction)

Perhaps one-on-one/one to one  doesn't sound good, I wouldn't know.

These discussions can be *one on one* or group conversations
with or on behalf of several shareholders. (linguee)


----------



## Peterdg

"one-to-one" is correct and is often used in business for private communication between manager and employee.


----------



## eno2

Also in soccer/football: How to score goals in soccer when one-in-one with the goalie (google)


And of course in Personal Coaching: _One_-on-_One (Google)_


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Face to face? Head to head? You should know better than I do...
> 
> Bab.la geeft wel one to one.
> The goal was to have a *one*-*to*-*one* ratio connection    with every one of these students.(my correction)
> 
> Perhaps one-on-one/one to one  doesn't sound good, I wouldn't know.
> 
> These discussions can be *one on one* or group conversations
> with or on behalf of several shareholders. (linguee)



Many thanks - yes - one on one or one 2 one is regularly used... I was thinking more in terms of "*uitingen" *- so a 1-2-1 sales pitch? as in someone trying to sell you something face to face... So in this context maybe "face-to-face sales" would be ok? The same sentence refers to "individuele verkoopgesprekken" - that must be face to face sales pitch...


----------



## eno2

Yes. 

Those face2face selling coaches are crazy:



> Google:
> As you make your rounds of* seventy five businesses or more clients every day,* your experience will be able to guide you on what clients are likely to respond well to your sales pitch.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Those face2face selling coaches are crazy:



haha


----------

